# Our New Journey Begins



## ma1978 (May 30, 2009)

Well after 3 years of trying to come to terms with not being able to have a baby 
Me and hubby have now started to look into Adoption Together 
I feel a little scared as i keep thinking weather we are good enough to do the adoption journey 
I have 2 children from my previous marriage as now when i shout at them i think oh god a sw would die if they could hear me my kids are 11 and 13 
Are these all normal thought any info would be brill?


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Ma1978,

Just wanted to say Hi, I ahvn't started the process yet and havn't made that decision to go ahead either. Just wanted to wish you luck. It is an anxious time. have you approached an agency for info and more advice yet?


----------



## ma1978 (May 30, 2009)

Hi There
I spoke to a agency last week just waiting for the info to come through then we need to go and have a open evening to find more information out?


----------



## bluedreams (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi Ma1978,

You are just a bit behind where we are.  We are just waiting for our Initial visit next week now.  Just wanted to say hello and good luck to both you and billybeans.  Keep us updated!

Blue dreams xx


----------

